# New Toy To Sit Next To My Grill!



## bmudd14474 (Mar 18, 2017)

So I have been wanting a propane deep fryer for a while but $$$ stopped me from getting it. Well I have been sitting on some giftcards from sears and I found that they offer lots of stuff from other vendors like wayfair.

While browsing for a new kitchen deep fryer I found this

View media item 520552

Here it is assembled.

View media item 520553
View media item 520554
View media item 520555
View media item 520556
Here is a video of 4.5lbs of fries in the 3 baskets.

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]

Here are the finished fries.

View media item 520557
They were nice a crisp just like at the FF places. Overall its a great little unit. Will work good for bigger events and what not. Now for just the fam it will be overkill so ill just use the counter top one we have.

Thanks for looking.

Brian


----------



## boomerangg22 (Mar 18, 2017)

congrats bmudd that's a beast


----------



## b-one (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow that looks like a great unit congrats!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

WOW.   That's a animal.  

I need one.   Why?????   

I don't know but maybe to fry stuff.


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2017)

That is huge 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

That's awesome Brian!

I'd love to have one of those!

I need a bigger house!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2017)

WoW!!! That'll make a load or two of fried goodies!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sad thing is the one I really wanted holds 17 gallons of oil and has 2 separate sides :biggrin:

But I am happy with this as it will get the job done.

We have a surprise birthday party next sunday and will have 120ish people so this will helps alot with the fries. Gotta figure out which grill(s) ill be using for the burgers. 

Ill let you know how it does with a big work load under it.


----------



## pitbulmom (Mar 20, 2017)

I LOVE THAT!  I want one!!!!

NOW all I have to do is convince Hubby that I really NEED it!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 20, 2017)

Wow! Im jealous. I cook for a couple of fish taco feeds every year that I could sure use that for.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2017)

Dang! You opening a Mudd Burger?!?! Nice toy...JJ


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 20, 2017)

Now that IS a sweet new toy!  I can see a lot of potential right there!


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 20, 2017)

You'll need to do a conversion on your diesel pickup so you can burn all that used cooking oil. My, but is that thing ever big.


----------



## geezer (Mar 20, 2017)

That's pretty dang nice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'd be nervous with kids around tho. if I have my fish fryer out I don't allow little ones anywhere near the patio.


----------

